# Straight arm/locked elbow-continued discussion



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Gunpowder said:


> In reviewing the similar thread below a question arises. I am still shooting as I was taught in the late 80's. Straight elbow.
> 
> I have been told everyone now shoots bent elbow because of the more solid drawl stops. (set the back of the bow at the kisser and pull till full draw length (results in a bent elbow). the anchor point is when you can not push any farther.
> 
> ...


Straight elbow
and 
"locked elbow"
are not necessarily the same thing.

When discussing an elbow,
you can talk about 100 percent of rotation/flexion
or
less than full rotation/flexion.


Some folks are "double-jointed",
so these folks can actually rotate/flex the elbow
beyond 180 degrees (straight)....they can flex/rotate to 190 degrees or sometimes, even more.


----------

